# Extreme Fishing! Sight Casting to Flounder... at Night!



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, we know we cant gig during the month of November. The only way flounder can be caught during this month is rod and reel only.
Talk about adrenaline rush!

Night time, Bay floor lit up searching for Flounder - 8" of water. Stop the boat, sight cast to the fish - once the fish decides to eat it...in an instant the bait is inhaled and the fish lays back down - reel up the slack, set hook.... and it's on! Water explodes and the battle begins! Extreme Flounder Fishing!! 

Not all of them will bite. Last night I was at 75% hook up rate. Just fine tuning the approach. 
We can only keep two fish per person, but the rush and fun is second to none! I will be posting videos next week.... hopefully of a Beast! 
Anyone interested in giving this Extreme Sport a try - 
Give us a call 409-739-8526


----------

